# In Loving Memory of.....



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Well this month will make a year since Negra was killed. How I miss that darn cat, how I wish she were still with us. This video I took when I still had my fish tank. Enjoy this little vid I treasure it greatly because it is the only video I have of her when she was alive.

Negra


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, what a lovely memory to have of her.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

She loved those fish, she tried to catch them with her mest up paw....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. She looked like a lively wonderful kitty. Im glad you have this for a memory.


----------

